# favorite best herbal teas or natural beverages without alcohol , caffeine , aditives



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)

Im a Tea fan , it one of my pleasures ... I have a tea collection , 
also I drink alcochol , coffee.

Im sensitive to teine or caffeine and I dont 
drink it before 6pm. 


Im lookin for a natural beverages , 

This is my favorites 

Roibos Earl Grey 
Homemade lemonade
Ginger & honey , 
Tisanes or infusions ( Lavender , Rose, Camomile , fresh mint or speartmint leafs )
Very expensive but " TWG Camomile " yesterday a friend give me a sample ot this
she say ,its the best camomile she drinks.

Does anyone know or tried Good Earth Tea ?
it have very good positive reviews in Amazon . 

What is your favorite natural beverages , homemade or herbarl teas ...etc. ?
Anyone konw some uncommon or special beverages ?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This is my favorite followed by their Raspberry Zinger:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Among my favourites are some local _Chai_ and _Bailey Tea _mixtures, both with strong tastes.

Once visited the _Kusmi store _in Paris, a surprisingly non-pretentious place, 
http://en.kusmitea.com/
but I haven´t tasted any tea from them that really became a favourite of mine.

Also, I like a somewhat peculiar, very simple drink of boiled water, ginger powder, sugar, and maybe lemon or juice - very good for clearing one´s throat, light infections etc.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Any natural beverage? Milk or karnemelk (similar to butter milk).


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

My standby herbal tea is hibiscus blossom (or the related malva blossom). It is a ruby red tea with a pleasing fruity, but tart, bite. It's a staple at my place.

Another favourite is linden blossom (also known as lime blossom).


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2015)

Peppermint & Liquorice is nice. The two go well together I think.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I love any kind of peppermint tea
I love making my own tea out of orange or lemon peels
Cinnamon spice is good if it's not too overpowering
Chai with spices is bomb, especially with milk
Earl Grey is pretty good
Rooibos is bomb

I don't have any preference to specific brands


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

I have a lemon verbena bush that grows like crazy in the summer and needs constant pruning which provides leaves for excellent herbal tea. (They can also be used in cooking with fish and chicken.) I also keep a lemongrass plant, but I find that lemongrass tea can taste a bit... grassy. Neither plant can survive winter here so they get cut back and brought inside in the autumn.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I love Rooibos tea.


----------



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)

Yesterday I try " London Fruit & Herbs - Peppermint with Licorice root " 
very cool for sumer !! 









also , the store staff recommended to me this one 
Pompadour " Cool Sensations - Apple and Elderflower " 
I bought but I dont tried it yet


----------



## bestellen (May 28, 2015)

I'm always jealous of the range they have there over in America but my current favourite with what I have available to me (I live in the UK) is Twining's gingerbread green tea. I do also love peppermint tea and just a simple cup of English breakfast tea.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I like Celestial Seasonings brand tea. They have some wonderful chamomile mango tea and sleepytime tea with chamomile plus valerian root. It really does help give me a nice night of sleep.

Additional flavors I enjoy are Earl Grey tea and Tazo brand Passion tea.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrysanthemum_tea

Chrysanthemum tea. Really good for you and has energy boosting effects.


----------



## Clara (Jul 24, 2015)

Sonata said:


> I like Celestial Seasonings brand tea. They have some wonderful chamomile mango tea and sleepytime tea with chamomile plus valerian root. It really does help give me a nice night of sleep.
> 
> Additional flavors I enjoy are Earl Grey tea and Tazo brand Passion tea.


Like Sonata I enjoy Earl Grey (and Monet) anything with that citrus twist even if it's just orange zest. My favorite herbal beverage has to be clean distilled water (bottled mineral water) and rose buds. The taste and the perfume is divine and reminds me of my aunt's rose garden.

Clara


----------

